# D-Link DIR-300 Router Problem



## flamin_skull

I have a home network setup with the server computer running Windows Vista with a NetComm NB5 modem and a D-Link DIR-300 router, and one client computer running Windows XP SP2.

Recently my router has been playing up and the internet kept disconnecting, but now the internet does not connect whatsoever when my router is connected, but when i remove my router the internet works fine just through the modem so I know that the problem lies with the router...

This is what I get when I type in _ipconfig_ into the command prompt;



		Code:
	

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\USER>ipconfig  /all > ip.txt

C:\Users\USER>ipconfig

Windows IP Configuration


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::35ee:35c1:66f7:fc81%8
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.2
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
                                       192.168.2.1

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :


I think the problem lies where the *Default Gateway* is nul but I don't know how to fix the problem...

Can anybody help me...?


----------



## Yogi32

Have you tried updating the router's firmware? This might help.


----------



## flamin_skull

I have tried, but the firmware on the router is the most current available...

thanks for the suggestion though 

anyone else know how I might fix this...??


----------

